# Battery powered supplied monolights



## bledererphoto (Apr 28, 2012)

Anyone have much experience with flashpoint m series monolights with their battery packs?  I am gravitating toward those or alien bees with vanguard mini.  Looking at 300 watt range for power enough for outdoor shoots.  Would like to stay in 600 range for the combination of two strobe plus individual power supply.


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 28, 2012)

You will exceed your budget. Your best bet in that case is get the vaga and flashpoint ii's.


----------



## bledererphoto (Apr 28, 2012)

I know through adorama they have 300w plus power packs for 285 each for flashpoint, just don't  know if units are of good quality.


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 28, 2012)

They're not Profoto but they're pretty good.  Light is pretty consistent and the controls are as well.

How long they last is up to you.


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 28, 2012)

bledererphoto said:
			
		

> I know through adorama they have 300w plus power packs for 285 each for flashpoint, just don't  know if units are of good quality.



I would get the 300w mono from adorama and buy a vaga separately.


----------



## bledererphoto (Apr 28, 2012)

Mini would be nice as the battery power with flash points will only work with that configuration


----------



## Derrel (Apr 28, 2012)

You're right--the Paul C. Buff companys Mini-Vagabond sine wave inverter and battery pack, the Vagabond mini, will work with literally HUNDREDS of different devices. Maybe even thousands. The ultra light-weight (15 ounce) DC battery packs that Adorama sells with is Flashpoint brand monolights is geared specifically to the Flashpoint M-series monolights. So....the Vagabond Mini has the advantage of being designed to power all types of devices that use standard household plug-in cords.

Price-wise, the Vagabond mini is significantly heavier, at 3.5 pounds verus 15 ounces for the Flashpoint battery, and more costly,priced at $239 for the battery pack ALONE.  Paul C. Buff - Vagabond Mini Lithium

The Adorama Flashpoint 320M WITH its 15-ounce DC battery pack is currently $199, with FREE shipping.  Flashpoint II FP320MP A/C-D/C Monolight, 150 Watt FP320MP


----------



## bledererphoto (Apr 28, 2012)

Had originally thought about using my two lump pro 160 manual speed lites (equivalent power to canon 580) but didn't feel power was enough.  Think the 320m flashpoint would be that much more powerful?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes, the monolight has a MUCH, much,much,much larger reflector than a speedlight...something along the lines of say 3 square inches for a speedlight, and 60 square inches for a studio monolight. That gives a more-efficient spread of the light, plus the amount of actual stored energy pumped through a bigger flash tube, with more gas in it, gives even a 150 watt-second studio monolight a much higher Guide Number at a wider beam spread than a speedlight flash can put out.

For example the 320M Guide Number is 118. That means it will give an exposure of 10 feet that requires f/11.8. (*GN of 118 in feet, using ISO 100*, divided by a *10-foot light-to-subject distance* = 11.8) Now, this Guide Number of 118 for the Flashpoint 320M monolight is *NOT* *directly comparable* to the way most speedlight makers list their Guiden Numbers, which is often with the flash head zoomed in to cover a narrow, 85 or 105mm lens focal length...nope....the 118 Guide Number for the Flashpoint 320M is from a light beam that has a MUCH wider, bigger beam spread than a speedlight will have.

I would say a fair comparison is the Yongy's GN for the 35mm focal length setting, or maybe even the 28mm setting, versus the Flashpoint with its standard 7 inch reflector at GN 118 in Feet, using ISO 100. In roughly approximate terms, "many" speedlights have the equivalent of about 60 Watt-seconds as compared with what a mythical,average flashtube and standard reflector setup puts out at 150 Watt-seconds. This is a very,very general approximation, based on my experience.

Many foreign makers list GN in Meters, and not in feet. Just so you know.


----------



## bledererphoto (Apr 28, 2012)

Good info.  I know the 320m with battery pack might be a really good single light for a photo booth one of my friends wants to have for their event.  Possible with a good sized modifier (maybe a large silver umbrella high on a light stand near the camera.  Less area for things to get knocked over.  Then maybe the 620m for situations requiring more of a a power source


----------

